# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Pesca en el camarilla

## juanluzon

Una hermosa royal de 4.2 kg, pescada por mi Hijo.

Otras comunes


15 kilos en ocho ejemplares.

Uno de los culpables de que no haya minitallas

Pernonar por la calidad son fotos desde un movil.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buenas carpas, buen día habréis pasado  :Smile: 

En cuanto al culpable de la minitalla, yo le hubiera cortado la cabeza allí mismo  :Mad:

----------


## juanluzon

> Buenas carpas, buen día habréis pasado 
> 
> En cuanto al culpable de la minitalla, si llego a ser yo, le corto la cabeza allí mismo


Si te das cuenta ese ya no se como ninguna minitalla lo sujetan con una navajita (de Albacete por supuesto) pinchada en la cabeza. Las carpas todas vuelven a su 
sitio.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si te das cuenta ese ya no se como ninguna minitalla lo sujetan con una navajita (de Albacete por supuesto) pinchada en la cabeza. Las carpas todas vuelven a su 
> sitio.


No me había fijadio biewn, pensé que lo tenía sujetado con la mano.

Perfecto, bien hecho  :Smile:  A ver si conseguimos erradicar todas esas alimañas, va a ser imposible, pero bueno, nunca desistamos en el intento.

Un saludo y captura y suelta para las especies autóctonas. Para las alóctonas, captura y muerte!!.

----------


## juanluzon

La verdad que en este embalse entre Lucioperca, Percasol y alburno, nos estan dejando sin especie autóctona. La boga ya se ha estinguido, El Barbo ha bajado mucho su población. Lo unico que se esta salvando es la Carpa. Si a esto unimos a todos los matapeces que en estas orillas abundan pero muy mucho, pronto
se quedara sin nada que pesca.

----------


## fonti

hola soy pescador como vosotros.....pero me pilla algo retirao el embalse del camarillas.
la ultima vez que pude ir me encontre las entradas al poblado y la presa cerradas con vallas desde el incendio......sabeis si se puede acceder ya ???? y esa lucioperca a que cebo entro???
no estabais pescando carpas??? es que yo nunca he podido sacar ninguna y me gustaria pescarlas.......que debo hacer ?????? muchas gracias........suelta y captura...........excepto las luciopercas claro.....

----------


## juanluzon

Hola fonti, no es muy dificil pescar una Luciperca en el Camarillas. Este concretamente  esta pescado con un SPINNER SILVER SHINER, pero las mejores capturas 
se consiguen con pez muerto comcretamente sardina.
En cuanto a los accesos de la presa siguen cortados. se peude entrar por la cola del embalses desde Agramon. 
Las mejores horas para pescar la Lucioperca es el amanecer y sobre todo las ultimas Horas del dia.
una saludo y feliz año a todos.

----------


## fontii

hola  soy de nuevo fonti..... muchas gracias por el aporte. seguro que lo probare... pero otra preguntica ........la foto es donde se acaba el camino para el coche y tienes que seguir a pie un poquico y luego el puesto es de piedras que se rompen ...se desgranan ????????? graciassssssss.

----------


## juanluzon

Una Lucioperca menos en el Camarillas

----------

